# I Can't ID this bird



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

This bird was feeding on the rail by my deck. The bird on the left is a blue jay and you can see this bird is bigger. It had a curved beak like a wren but no wrens in my bird books are this big. You can't see from the pic but it has a red patch on the back of the neck like a flicker but it's not a flicker. I couldn't see what seeds it was eating. Fuzzy pic but all I could get.


----------



## tpl_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Even though you suggest otherwise, I would still say it's a northern flicker. Right size, right beak, the red patch mentioned on the back of the neck, and the key identifier, the mark nearest to it's beak as seen in the pic. I am no expert though...just basing it off the provided pic.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like a northern flicker. I have a ton around my house.

Steve


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Northern flicker!


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't think it was a flicker because it looked darker than the ones I see in the summer. Are there different types of flickers or are they colored different in the winter?
I've never seen one in the winter here before and I have been feeding the birds for 6 years.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Kevin49098 said:


> Thanks. I didn't think it was a flicker because it looked darker than the ones I see in the summer. Are there different types of flickers or are they colored different in the winter?
> I've never seen one in the winter here before and I have been feeding the birds for 6 years.


The flicker I had around all winter was very dark almost black, had to look twice or three times even before I realized it was a flicker. It was the only one I had at my feeders this winter even on a regular basis. Maybe I had a few of them they just all look dark in the winter I dont know.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never seen them winter over up this way. I havent seen any yet this year either. They are probably some of my favorite birds .


----------

